# Alle Inhalte einer JTextArea in einem JScrollPane löschen



## danaldo (6. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit einer JTextArea in einem JScrollPane.  Ich benutze diese JTextArea um mir zeilenweise diverse Informationen ausgeben zu lassen, also z.B. den Fortschritt bei einer Methode.  Da hier sehr viele Zeilen ausgegeben werden, wollte ich mit einem Button die JTextArea wieder zurücksetzen, so dass die JTextArea wieder leer ist. 
Meine Frage: Wie kann ich die JTextArea wieder zurücksetzen? Mit textArea3.setText(""); erhalte ich kein Ergebnis. Muss ich vielleicht am JScrollPane etwas verändern, damit ich alle Inhalte (also alle Zeilen)  aus der JTextArea löschen kann? Wenn ja, wie? 

Vielen Dank!

Daniel


```
textArea3.setBackground(Color.white);
textArea3.setRows(10);
scrollPane2.setViewportView(textArea3);

//actionPerformed
if (event.getActionCommand().equals("clear")) {
 
textArea3.setText("");

}
```


----------



## foobar (6. Dez 2004)

Die Methode setText ist schon richtig. Es liegt bestimm ein anderes Problem vor. Lass dir doch mal ein paar Werte ausgeben, damit du siehst ob die Methode richtig aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Guest (6. Dez 2004)

Funktioniert auch!

Hatte dummerweise einen Bennenungsfehler und deswegen die falsche JTextArea angesprochen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe !


----------

